# UP Bush 4141 update



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

Donated to the Bush Presidential Library at Texas A&M.

Bill

COLLEGE STATION, Texas – Moments after Union Pacific Big Boy No. 4014 with the George H.W. Bush Presidential Library diesel No. 4141 in the consist of its passenger train arrived here at the home of Texas A&M University, railroad officials Friday afternoon announced the donation of the SD70ACe to the Bush library.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

That's really neat! I bet they have to do some major cleaning before it's ready to be placed. Wonder if it will be inside or out?

During the recent California fires I noticed that the Reagan Library has his Air Force 1 aircraft on display inside. I think it's cool to have such items in the museums...not that I'll ever find my way there to see them.


----------



## bigdodgetrain (Jun 12, 2015)

the Nixon library has the helicopter Nixon flew in after resigning. 

no matter the politics history is always interesting. 

it is a nice thing Union Pacific did with that locomotive.


----------

